# Trich pics with my EyeClops



## megan23247 (Apr 17, 2009)

*I took these pictures with this new microscope I just got called an EyeClops BioniCam. Its a kids toy that magnifies things up to 400x and lets you take a picture or video of it and it saves it on a USB hub (that comes with it) and you can transfer the pictures to your computer.*

*I like it because now I can see when my girls are done and I dont have to squint thru the little scope like ive been doing for 2 years!  *

*AND it wasnt expensive at all I only paid $24 for the scope and $8 for shipping and it came in two days! Anyway here is the link if anyone wants to check it out...*

hxxp://www.amazon.com/Eyeclops-61081-EyeClops-BioniCam/dp/B00153C5KY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1240025485&sr=1-1


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 18, 2009)

Beautiful pictures megan 

Did it take long to set up?

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

those arnt ready yet...i say  another couple weeks:aok:  :rofl:


Nice pics  *megan*  thanks for shareing with us


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> those arnt ready yet...i say  another couple weeks:aok:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> Nice pics  *megan*  thanks for shareing with us



You beat me to the 'clear trich crack'.. those are nice pics though Meg, Did'nt Art buy one of those things and declare it "not worthy"? is that the same toys-r-us thing? or... I love my Nykon:hubba: it's oldschool but the view is as clear as a bell and I can take pics thru the lens... I'd be willing to invest in a nice digital though...looks sharp.


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 18, 2009)

*HIPPY---Very easy to use all you do is install the batteries, turn it on, put your bud in front of the lens thing, and snap the pic!  After you take all the pics or video you want (which it takes up to 300 pics and I think 5 videos), you take the USB thing it comes with and plug it into a USB port on your computer and your done!  

4U2SMOKE---Yes indeed these girls do have about 2 weeks left on um  here are some pics of some bud that is done.   

TURKEYNECK---Not sure if Art declared it not worthy but I think for $34 bucks its a DEAL (not a dud, lol).  I still have the Sony DSLR A-200 but times are tough and I dont wanna spend anymore money on lenses cause in all honesty I dont use the camara that much...I'm usually in front of it if you know what I mean. :hubba: *


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 18, 2009)

damn that looks good- I was a little weary of these, but I might pick one up now. Thanks for the pics


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice pics, Megan.  Where does the bluish purple color come from?  How about posting a pic of the scope


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2009)

I have the old style that does not take pictures. I love looking at bud on the 37in TV screen. Think I might have to order a new one. nice pictures


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm gonna ask my mommy can I have one of them toys.

Nice pics.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm going to look into getting one of those, thank you. Very nice pics btw 

edit- Wow, that guy in the Amazon ad is creepy!


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 18, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Nice pics, Megan. Where does the bluish purple color come from? How about posting a pic of the scope


 

*I think the bluish color is because the batteries I have in it right now are low and I figured out the best thing to use is rechargables but those are dead right now and I cant find the charger, go figure. lol. Here are a few pics of it for ya buddy *

*One is a side view, one is a view of the scope/lens, and one is a picture of the battery pack, USB Hub, and scope. :hubba: *


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 18, 2009)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *AND it wasnt expensive at all I only paid $24 for the scope and $8 for shipping*



I like the look of that Megan.
I'd be interested to know why Amazon stateside is charging $24. But Amazon UK wants £49-99. :angrywife:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 18, 2009)

Toys-R-Us is asking 80 bucks.  I ordered me one off Amazon immediately. 

Thanks, Megan.  I'm due up for harvest 2 Mondays away--it'll be real nice.


----------



## ray jay (Apr 18, 2009)

I have one of the old ones they work great. Got it at big lots for 20 bucks.


----------



## D3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Megan, I've got a question. My eyes arn't what they use to be. I have trouble seeing the trich's even with the mag glass. What percentage of the hairs turning do you think I should start to flush for 7 to 10 days than harvest? I like an up high. Does your gizmo have a place for an a/c plug?


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 19, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> Megan, I've got a question. My eyes arn't what they use to be. I have trouble seeing the trich's even with the mag glass. What percentage of the hairs turning do you think I should start to flush for 7 to 10 days than harvest? I like an up high. Does your gizmo have a place for an a/c plug?


 

*No A/C plug unfortunitly, would be nice if it did so I didnt have to use all the batteries.  *

*I flush my girls only when I have nute lock up and like 2 or 3 days before harvest, I stop using nutes like 2 weeks before harvest as well. *


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 19, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Toys-R-Us is asking 80 bucks. I ordered me one off Amazon immediately.
> 
> Thanks, Megan. I'm due up for harvest 2 Mondays away--it'll be real nice.


 
*Right on buddy!  You should get it well before harvest so you will have plenty of time to use it!  Make sure you post some pics and stuff and let me know if you like it.   Glad I could help. *


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Apr 19, 2009)

This is awesome. I already ordered a little jewelers loupe, but it was free shipping and it only cost 3 bucks. I'll definately be checking one of those out.
Beautiful pictures...


----------



## cuy103 (Apr 19, 2009)

This little toy sounds really cool.

Is it hard to focus when taking a picture?

Like, do you need a really steady hand to take a clear picture?


----------



## tankdogster (Apr 19, 2009)

I just ordered mine  Thanks Megan !


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Man Im so glad everyone is liking this thing!  I really am glad I got it and shared my experience with it cause its helping out big time and hopefully it will help yall to!  Make sure yall post some pics after you get it so we can see how well it works. 

CUY103---IMO its not hard at all to get it to focus infact the eye on it turns so you can bring everything into focus even better.  *


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I've ordered one for £50 :holysheep: 
Cheaper from the states, but with shipping it's not much different.
Looks worth it though. All those future reference photos from your grows :watchplant:  (All burnt straight to disc of course  ) 
Thanks Megan :goodposting:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm writing this as I stand by the mailbox waiting on the postman--not really but I'm gonna be like a kid waiting on my cereal box secret de-coder ring.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 20, 2009)

i just checked amazon and its $24.99 and FREE shipping
mon @10 pm est


SSH


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 21, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> i just checked amazon and its $24.99 and FREE shipping


OK. Now you're just rubbing it in


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 22, 2009)

Whoop, whoop.  Just got my eyeclops.  Ah, man, and I did have lots to do today.  Oh well, new toys come first.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Apr 22, 2009)

I ordered mine today. I needed .01 cents to get free shipping  So i got me a Garcia/Grisman cd i've been wanting anyways.Thanks Megan!


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Awesome you got that thing quick pensilhead!  Show us some pics after you figure it out and stuff please. *


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 22, 2009)

awesome! i saw that unit at the airport... might pick it up now...


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Megan,

Ordered it off Amazon last night-$24.99 plus $5 shipping. I hope it's as good as you say! I first bought a microscope from Radio Shack, but at a minimum of 100X, I can't begin to see anything through it. I then bought a microscope off Ebay that's 30X, and I STILL can't see anything. Your pic's are crystal clear and give me some hope of finally getting a good, close up view of my babies! 

AG


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Amateur Grower---I probably know which scope from radio shack your talking about, the $10 one?  If so, thats the one I have and I know what you mean man its extremely hard to see out of!  Well hopefully this one will work for you as good as it works for me!  *


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 22, 2009)

That's the one! I'm beginning to think I just don't know how to use a microscope! My hands shake too much I guess!


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Yall should for sure get some rechargable batteries if you dont already have some cause this thing takes 5 of them and if you use it alot, like I am, than your wasting your money if your not using the recharable ones.  I made the mistake of spending $17 bucks on energizer batteries that are supposed to be for digital camaras and they didnt last but a few days. 

Also, I find it works best if I take a leaf off, one covered with trichs of course, and tape it to a peice of paper  and then take pictures, that could just be me though cause my hands are kinda shaky.  You'll figure it out. *


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 22, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> That's the one! I'm beginning to think I just don't know how to use a microscope! My hands shake too much I guess!


 
*LOL, I know the feeling!  *


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just ordered mine as well.  Had the radio shack one as well and it was a pain.  Leaves sticking to it when trying to reposition.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey manels, I've been dying to see some recent pics of your grow. I looked at the thread you started on the 13th-I've just transplanted my 25 day old WW into 3 gal. bags - 1st time using bags and it surprised me too how much soil they hold!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 23, 2009)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Yall should for sure get some rechargable batteries if you dont already have some cause this thing takes 5 of them and if you use it alot, like I am, than your wasting your money if your not using the recharable ones. I made the mistake of spending $17 bucks on energizer batteries that are supposed to be for digital camaras and they didnt last but a few days. *
> 
> *Also, I find it works best if I take a leaf off, one covered with trichs of course, and tape it to a peice of paper and then take pictures, that could just be me though cause my hands are kinda shaky. You'll figure it out. *


 
Megan,
This may be a dumb question and I really should just try it myself: when you tape it, doesn't that smash the trichs down?

I'm getting there--yours are way better than mine.  I posted these yesterday right after I got it.  Gonna play with it all afternoon till I get the technique down.  *Thanks again*.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40995


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Hey manels, I've been dying to see some recent pics of your grow. I looked at the thread you started on the 13th-I've just transplanted my 25 day old WW into 3 gal. bags - 1st time using bags and it surprised me too how much soil they hold!


 
*I used to put my girls in 5 gallon pots when I first started growing and man what a mistake!  I almost threw my back out everytime I had to flush cause they were SO heavy. lol.  So I went to my local hydro shop and the guy suggested 3 gallon bags and said my plants would still grow to be the same size etc., he was right and the bags are SOOO much easier to move and flush not to mention less wasted soil which is wonderful since Fox Farms is $17 a bag!    Anyway, I use the bags and love them as well. *


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, I've taken some pics of what I think are pistils on my girls with my new EyeClops! Just got it in this morning, but sadly, one of the three led's that light the magnifier won't work, so I'm having to get a replacement.


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Those are def pistils buddy!  Never thought to use it for that but next time I grow from seed I will for sure!  That sucks about one of the LED's not working what an unessasary hassle to have to go thru, you must have my kind of luck! lol.  Well other than that are you glad you got it?*


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 23, 2009)

Holy crap, yes! It took me an hour or so of playing around to figure it out enough to take those pics. I've just never used a microscope before. But yes, this beats the heck out of the other 2 I have! I can't wait to have some trich's to look at soon!

I initially called the manufacturer to ask about a replacement and they said they would do it, but wouldn't cross ship. This pissed me off, so I went to Amazon's site and they have a way to ship me a new one without me sending the defective one back yet. They're the bomb.

AG


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Right on!  You should have trichs in a couple weeks for sure.  Cool glad you got one buddy and that you like it!   No more squinting and all that bull that comes with using the other scope. *


----------

